# Xorg on FreeBSD 13.0 BETA2



## kxyd (Feb 16, 2021)

It feels it is kind of off topic, but did anyone tried the 13.0 BETA2 version?

Did anyone had an issue with Xorg, eg lets say completely freeze the system and need to poweroff the computer from its power button?

I read that there were some changes in the drivers section and the way they work(they were working great on ALPHA1) and my guess is that there is an issue with either the drivers (although I cannot see any errors in the server or the log file about a GPU) or its just broken for BETA2?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2021)

kxyd said:


> It feels it is kind of off topic, but did anyone tried the 13.0 BETA2 version?


I have various systems running 13.0-BETA2 and 13-STABLE.



kxyd said:


> Did anyone had an issue with Xorg, eg lets say completely freeze the system and need to poweroff the computer from its power button?


I had zero issues actually. I have one 13.0-BETA2 system running on the x11/nvidia-driver-390 driver (old GT520 NVidia card) and one on graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod for the Intel graphics it has.


----------



## kxyd (Feb 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I have various systems running 13.0-BETA2 and 13-STABLE.
> 
> 
> I had zero issues actually. I have one 13.0-BETA2 system running on the x11/nvidia-driver-390 driver (old GT520 NVidia card) and one on graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod for the Intel graphics it has.


Are you using xfce as well? I really cannot see an issue, I installed the graphics drivers as:

I followed this process:

1) Installed xorg, xfce4, dbus, nvidia, vim via pkg.

2) I added an nvidia.conf file with the classic device, vendor id and identifier at /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

3) I read that it could autofigure the card by using the nvidia-xconfig package so I run it

4) My /etc/rc.conf file has, apart from the auto generated has the following (added by  me)

linux_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kldlist="nvidia"

5) My .xinitrc has the exec startxfce4 line in there.

6) I have also installed the linux compatibility layer so I dont know if that matters, I am guessing not.

7) My kldstat prints the following kernel objects loaded:

kernel, zfs, cryptodev, linprocfs, linux_common, linsysfs, acpi_wmi, ichsmb, smbus, nvidia, linux, uhid, ums, usbhid, hidbus, wmt, linux64, pty, fdescfs, mac_ntpd.

Maybe I messed up while I was setting up something?

I guess I messed up something, worst case scenario I do a clean install of the os again if nothing can fix that.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2021)

kxyd said:


> Are you using xfce as well?


No, I'm using awesome. 



kxyd said:


> kldlist="nvidia"


I have `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"`. It depends on the version of the driver and what video card you have which one you should use. If it's anything newer than that old card of mine use `nvidia-modeset`. 



Both systems have been upgraded from 12.2-RELEASE to 13.0-BETA2 with freebsd-update(8). One thing that might be different though, I use my own repositories, so I'm certain everything has been built specifically for 13.0-BETA2. I'm honestly not sure what exact version the 130releng-amd64 jail on the official poudriere build servers is. So you may want to try building x11/nvidia-driver from ports to make sure it lines up with your kernel version.


----------



## scottro (Feb 16, 2021)

On a Ryzen Thinkpad, using amdgpu, I've had zero issues. I install xorg-server, some other stuff I use, and openbox. I did, prior to running startx, install drm-fbsd13-kmod. (Although, earlier, playing around, I just used plain drm-kmod which also worked). 
So, for me, I've had zero issues with xorg. For this T495, actually, 12.x gave me trouble with video, I needed 13 to make it work.


----------

